# military familes being told to remove emblems over isis threats



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

blue star mothers and mothers of deployed and some other organizations
are saying we should remove the insignias from out cars. the flags, the ribbons, the blue star and which branch they are in.

my reply was a quick no. I will not cower down. I will not hide. I will not live in fear. that's the first part. battlefield of the mind.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I drive around with a single bumper sticker on my truck. It says "Infidel" in English and whatever that stupid language they understand is: Farsi, Arabic? Piss on 'em!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Do it, UNLESS your name is ShotLady.
No sense in drawing attention to yourself.
Pride goeth before a fall.
Live to fight another day...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we are also being cautioned to take our pictures down off facebook that would show we are military families- of our kids in uniform- any mention.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Too bad the muslim loving treasonous traitor swine black house did not tell you to pack a pistol and shoot any bastard that moves on ya sheetless lime we would have, should do anf of course are inyimidated by. It's an insult! Outrageous really. But we are under attack.of that which is low and targets women and until we canget them.on the endangered species list, your military kid would rather have you alive and a chance to nail one of them instead of vice versa. 
Be safe. For the soldier's mind if tbey aren't there to gaurd you. Tell them you loathe it but what do they think? That will help.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I know I asked my wife to remove anything and remove any conversation around me being deployed. I have done this with all deployments and will continue to do so because its a safe practice in that I do not want people to know or figure out I'm not home. The ISIS threat only encouraged me to buy more ammo for the wife's pistol and an effective but functional holster for her (thank you shotlady for the help too). 

Bottom line is when deployed a soldier/marine/sailor/airman should not advertise on facebook or social media. Key details such as location, movement, and anything that could let the "enemy" know any of the 5 Ws is bad news. Family members should always show support but shouldn't be posting anything as well that could betray the 5W's.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kill osami for mommy - an oldie but goodie! Ahahaha!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> we are also being cautioned to take our pictures down off facebook that would show we are military families- of our kids in uniform- any mention.


That is a good idea regardless of whether kids are deployed or not, or even in military at all. Posting much info on all widely used social media is dangerous. There is even a risk here. But in the case of PF and one other site I frequent, the risk is worth the reward.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> Sockpuppet isn't my real name.


:shock: REALLY???


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

inceptor said:


> :shock: REALLY???


Duh... that's probably just his first name. Sockpuppet Malone.... that's my guess.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I see, I see. I post nothing about deployments.
Its not that im a badass- yes I am- but I have a problem with hiding that I support our kids out there so me and others can be comfortable. when these kids use Vaseline on their butt to keep it from making them raw from not being able to wipe. I think I can fly a flag.

the problem with islam is that its a battle field of the mind first. starts with fear...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I still think if that Oklahoma lady would have had a pistol and been more disgusted to begin with we would have at least one more less of them and making public threats and attacks on women is not only disgusting and cowardly - true mus-lam - it's insulting to even afford them access to the country.
I would like to focus on women being armed and shooting dead muslims who offer to attack them or even approach them at all if you ask me?
Can we make sure our soldiers shoveling out these arab crap holes in the world know what the scum they have in their hands say about momma? Maybe soldier suicides decrease with arab population numbers?
Thank you


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad the O man will not use his pen and phone to drop drones on public supporters of ISIS by using twitter, facebook or whatever means necessary.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe someone can enlighten me; if we're not at war, and we have nothing more than a few isolated incidents of workplace violence to watch out for, what reason would we have for hiding military affiliations on our own damn soil?

Bumper stickers on your car? No one in the middle east can target your family based on that information, can they? Unless there's a large portion of our population that maybe we're not so convinced are peaceful after all?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They offend people who know they are unworthy of them, like Barry sotero and whatever that is he calls a wife.
So we all go "ahh, you're right poor thing so we won't talk at intelkigent, realistic levels about complicated adult things when your kind are around and we sure will watch having taste, class or higher works around too cause we know that really burns you somehow."

That's why. So they can pretend this thing they want to pretend while Barry & Co hose them and make bigger idiots of them than we ever did. 
Really, I am sure there are just tons of guys who will grab anything like Oklahoma-bama and be rid of it instant. 
It's just so they can brag in the paper and realize yet again nobody really buys it, Def not them..
.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Jul 31, 2014)

I am sorry but, I proudly display my military sticker on my truck and wear my old worn out unit cover. I did not serve for over 20 yrs to hide in my own country. If some terrorist or want-a-be terrorist wants to take a shot at me then bring their butt on because I have a little surprise for them. They may end up getting me but, they had better bring their lunch because it will be a fight.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ain't Skeered.
(that's the southern ******* version of No Fear)


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I wont be scared in my own country nor will i let the coward terrorists change my life...Ill keep being a infidel proudly i live in the United States not some third world litter box.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd like to see them come here and make take my flag down!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ahaha! I put the flag out here on flag days. But this ain't arizona...


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

shotlady said:


> blue star mothers and mothers of deployed and some other organizations
> are saying we should remove the insignias from out cars. the flags, the ribbons, the blue star and which branch they are in.
> 
> my reply was a quick no. I will not cower down. I will not hide. I will not live in fear. that's the first part. battlefield of the mind.
> ...


My thoughts are probable tilted. I understand not wanting to draw attention from these thugs. I refuse to give however. Therefore, I will not remove any sign, plaque, ribbon, or patch. If one of these thugs attacks me I may go down but he will be visiting the POS Allah first!


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

shotlady said:


> blue star mothers and mothers of deployed and some other organizations
> are saying we should remove the insignias from out cars. the flags, the ribbons, the blue star and which branch they are in.
> 
> my reply was a quick no. I will not cower down. I will not hide. I will not live in fear. that's the first part. battlefield of the mind.
> ...


Think about your loved ones. Do you want them to place in your obituary that you died for an emblem? Replace those car-driven insignias with those you can wear on your person, because in fact there are random attacks in the street that will go unpunished or written off as "random violence" but the chance of such an attack face-to-face is much less. There is no proverb that says "discretion is the better part of fear" but rather, "Discretion is the better part of VALOR"!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm by no means calling anyone out...but I'm still active duty and I haven't been told to take anything down. Maybe certain personnel have...I am just not one of them. But OPSEC is ALWAYS a good practice.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

microprepper said:


> Think about your loved ones. Do you want them to place in your obituary that you died for an emblem? Replace those car-driven insignias with those you can wear on your person, because in fact there are random attacks in the street that will go unpunished or written off as "random violence" but the chance of such an attack face-to-face is much less. There is no proverb that says "discretion is the better part of fear" but rather, "Discretion is the better part of VALOR"!


Have we become that?

I sure hope not. Fly the flag. Wear your pins. Slap anything and everything you want on your car.

When did we become scared to be proud in our own damn country? It's not that bad out there. People aren't being mowed down in the street for such things. Quit being paranoid (not micro in particular, but anyone) and show off anything you're proud of. This is our country, not the enemies, and while you're here, you're a free person. Act that way.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

cgsurvivalman said:


> I am sorry but, I proudly display my military sticker on my truck and wear my old worn out unit cover. I did not serve for over 20 yrs to hide in my own country. If some terrorist or want-a-be terrorist wants to take a shot at me then bring their butt on because I have a little surprise for them. They may end up getting me but, they had better bring their lunch because it will be a fight.


I have a "Retired U.S. Army" on the back window of my car. Screw them.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

microprepper said:


> Think about your loved ones. Do you want them to place in your obituary that you died for an emblem? Replace those car-driven insignias with those you can wear on your person, because in fact there are random attacks in the street that will go unpunished or written off as "random violence" but the chance of such an attack face-to-face is much less. There is no proverb that says "discretion is the better part of fear" but rather, "Discretion is the better part of VALOR"!


I wouldn't be dying for an emblem, it would be what it stands for. I have pride in my service, pride in my Country, and pride in my way of life. I also have pride in my CC license and the pistol I carry. I won't go out quietly and I won't let a bunch of murdering ******** throw some crap against the wall to see what sticks and jump hoops in case some ************ wants to kill me. Screw them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

microprepper said:


> Think about your loved ones. Do you want them to place in your obituary that you died for an emblem? Replace those car-driven insignias with those you can wear on your person, because in fact there are random attacks in the street that will go unpunished or written off as "random violence" but the chance of such an attack face-to-face is much less. There is no proverb that says "discretion is the better part of fear" but rather, "Discretion is the better part of VALOR"!


On the front of my truck is a Vietnam Service Ribbon license plate.
On the back glass of my Leer topper are: "Proudly Served. 5th Infantry Division US Army. We Will", and "Veterans of Foreign Wars" with my Post number, town, and state; and "Vietnam Veteran".
Inside the truck are two 357 magnum pistols and one Winchester 94 lever rifle in 30-30.

I have never run nor hid from an enemy in my life, and I'm to durn old to start now.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> One is much more likely from being assaulted for publicizing one's beliefs by the radical left that includes the anti war crowd, along with such groups as the Westboro Baptists. American domestic enemies are much more dangerous to Americans and America, than foreign enemies.


I'm not an internet Rambo. I hope everyone here knows that, and keeps it in mind when I say the following: to the radical left, and to anyone else here in America fighting against our way of life; bring it. I won't hide nor deny what I believe for anyone.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Guys should start escorting women around again. It will aggravate them immensely. They are base and always calling women walking with men "whores", which is funny because it reveals how all their phony "holy righreousness!" is rape jealousy of superior males
over women who wouldn't sleep in the barn. 
But jealousy that is not others fault and blaming others for their condition is the root lynch pin of the scuzz - use it and see if you can kill 'em with your mind! Ahahaha!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm by no means calling anyone out...but I'm still active duty and I haven't been told to take anything down. Maybe certain personnel have...I am just not one of them. But OPSEC is ALWAYS a good practice.


Thanks for your service! God Bless!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its the BSM im not sure about active duty. you have to figure its a buncha older ladies that could be targeted in the parking lot at the mall, grocery store and in traffic. random acts of terrorism since the isis is calling for isolated acts against military and families. most are not aware, armed or mentally prepared. most of them aint mean.

I am aware, prepared, armed and down right mean and will defend myself or another with explosive violence. you wouldn't think so talking to me. how I dress and with all my please and thank yous.

I will not cower, I will not hide mt patriotism, I will not be afraid and live my life in fear. not at this point. Some one will need to scare me pretty good, then they get what they get. Im a fine person to piss off. but not some one you'd wanna scare. that's when I go to work.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't take nothin off or down, that shows success and victory. Fly more. I have Marinecoritus, just today I had my hat, my unit T shirt and a tat showing. Not afeared of nuttin.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

A British Marine was hacked and decapitated in London by the British Muslims..
Things have become dreadfull...
In the guise of multiculturalism and globalization, we have traded science, freedom, culture for fear, terrorism and demon-worshipers..
we actually have hammered our own's feet.
And things are only going to get worse...
Not showing our love for our country..is similar to not show love for our own children and wife in our owns house because of fear of guests!!
But i equally do believe that for me safety of family is key..and also can feel how a military-man will feel if his family is attacked for his service for country.. 

Who is with me to make some nuclear glass?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I think a few people may be off center on the "military families being told to remove emblems..." thought process. Recently ISIS made a direct threat to targeting service members families of soldiers whom are overseas. Though recenetly there has been two cases where service members were attacked in Springfield Ohio (one shot and survived and the other was a attempting kidnapping/carjacking attempt but the airman escaped) there was not a direct threat to service members (or former sevice members) and any indication of having to remove emblems/flags and such.

Now having said that if someone on here suggests that my wife be broadcasting that I'm serving overseas "fighting for her freedom" while waving the American flag and letting everyone in the world know that her husband is not home... your an idiot. Threat from ISIS or threat from some weirdo is a threat that is multiplied when I'm not home. OPSEC is key and should be maintained by other members of the family (including my daughters who the oldest is not even 10 yet).

No where was it mentioned (except to us directly when in country in civis) that soldiers should not wear emblems/t-shirts or anything that screams soldier. OCONUS or soldiers on TDY should maintain some sort of common sense though when in civilians and advertising U.S. service member.

Army warns US military personnel on ISIS threat to family members | Fox News


----------

